# Softwareupdate in Embedded Java System



## Chrispe (14. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich ein Softwareupdate realisieren kann.
Die Software befindet sich in einem Speicher, dessen Adressbereiche ich teilweise löschen kann. Optimal wäre, wenn man einzelne Klassen oder Packages ersetzen könnte. Dazu müsste ich aber die Speicheradressen herausfinden, was mit Java ja eigentlich gar nicht so gewollt ist. Kann mir jemand Alternativen oder Tipps geben?

Danke 

Chrispe


----------



## nollario (25. Sep 2004)

benutze jmx um deine anwendung manageable zu machen....

http://java.sun.com/jmx

dort gibts einen mlet service mit dem du klassen austauschen kannst... diesen service nutzt z.b auch der jboss um hot deployment zu gewährleisten...


----------



## Chrispe (5. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank. Ganz klar ist mir die Sache aber noch nicht.



			
				nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> benutze jmx um deine anwendung manageable zu machen....
> ok das kann ich nachvollziehen, dass ich das machen muss.
> 
> http://java.sun.com/jmx
> ...



Was ist der mlet service, jboss? Was ist hot deployment? 

Vielen Dank

Chrispe


----------



## foobar (5. Okt 2004)

hot deployment


----------



## nollario (5. Okt 2004)

jboss ist ein application server, den man für j2ee anwendungen braucht.

www.jboss.org

der ist momentan zusammen mit geronimo von apache so das non plus ultra in sachen open source im j2ee bereich.

ein application server ist sehr komplex und besteht auch aus vielen komponenten. jmx wird genutzt um das ganze zu verwalten.

hot deployment bedeutet, dass du auf deinem server applikationen abladen kannst, während er läuft. ein neustart ist nicht erforderlich, auch kannst du applikationen zur laufzeit entfernen, bzw updaten.


----------

